# Experienced Coder Needed



## agalovich (Oct 8, 2011)

Full Time Certified Professional Coder or RHIT experienced in Diagnostic Radiology, Orthopedic, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Pain Management and Podiatry coding.

Must be able to work independently, have excellent analytical skills and written communication with a strong work ethic.

email: contact@strategicrevsolutions.com


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 10, 2011)

*Remote?*

Is this a remote position? Just curious.


----------

